# Quality of template guides and centering jigs



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

So I've been waiting for nearly 2 wks for a bit to show up, a Whiteside 2058. I've been at a standstill on a project and it finally arrived this aft. Earlier this evening I went into the shop and tried the bit in the guide I intend to use, the inside ID is about a 1/16" larger than the bit diameter, so I knew there'd be an issue when under load. 

I switched the router base back to a clear plexi base with guide opening. A bunch of yrs ago I also bought a couple centering jigs for cutting new bases and aligning same for guide use. I set the jig rod in the collet, the insert into the base and aligned the base up. Secured it then tested it everything aligned smoothly. I installed the bit in the router then hand turned it and it was scraping the guide on one side. 

I loosened the base adjusted it and secured it the bit no longer scraped but was still a blond hair away from the same spot. I marked the spot and again loosened the base then rotated it one screw and tightened it, the tight spot remained aligned with the mark. I removed the guide, (never been abused, never dropped) I checked the iD with the calipers if there's a diff I can't tell it's so delicate the slightest movement changes the reading. As far as I can tell the wall thickness is appears nominal.

For certain the OD is clean, so all I can think is the wall is deformed or the ID is off. In either case I'm going to put it on the DP tomorrow with a 60 grit drum to remove the anomaly and maybe a smidge more to increase the gap. I'll test it at the routers lowest RPM. When ready, I'll be cutting through sugar pine and can make as many passes as necessary to prevent damage to the bit, router or me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You need far more than 1/32" clearance even if the bit were to clear the guide because debris will compact and heat up the bit quite quickly and the dust collector will be unable to clear the debris leading to a very poor cut. This is one reason that where possible I use a 40mm template guide. Besides this, there is a clear view of the bit, also the chuck can pass through the guide allowing a much deeper plunge.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

So over the last 24hrs I tried the original base plate and guide combo in the router, the anomaly remained, I even rotated the screw holes just in case so I gotta go with the guide being at fault. I spent this aft modifying the template guide, I'll be using 1/2" luan ply for the template but I cut the guide down to work with 1/4" templates. I figure it limited the amount of mat to be removed.

I used a combination of the 60 grit and a rattail file mounted in the DP. I believe the taper in the file helped in the removal process where I wanted, I marked the ID with marker so I could tell where it was being removed, and set the DP for 540 rpm, it worked quite well then I finished the ID with the 60 grit to smooth it out. I began with a wall thickness of approx .130, paring it down to .107. 

So the bit now has a 1/16" gap to the guides ID and when the bit is at max depth only a 1/16" of its top will still be inside the guide.


----------

